# what to feed



## carla-rae (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello!

I feed my puppy (9 week old reggie) a dry food mix, petshops own. i would like to know what other food I can give him to make his diet more nutritional & interesting! I have read conflicting advice and am unsure what I can/can't give him.
His breeder gave him natural yoghurt, though I have read that dogs should avoid dairy. He also ate porridge.

can i give him meat yet? fruit? veg?

Also when he is in the garden he constantly eats the grass, plants, roots - anything and everything really!! Should i discourage this? will he hurt himself or is he doing this because he is lacking in certain vitamins/ minerals??

Advice wanted please!


----------



## Dee123 (Aug 20, 2011)

Milo also eats grass when out in the garden. Not sure why though. Figured most dogs do that.. I feed raw and Milo loves it! His coat is so shiny and silky it's amazing. I also tried Barking Heads but Milo didn't seem a fan. Orijen gave him wind but it's really good stuff so I use them as treats. You could give one Orijen meal a day and usual food for other meals. Milo loved it (though only one Orijen meal a day others were raw NI). Cooked Boneless chicken ok too. Raw chicken. I know frozen carrots as well... Liver treats are yummy too.


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Carla

There are many dog diet's out on the market today and there are pro's and con's to them all. One person will be feeding a particular diet and swear by it another will come on tell you they had problem's with that particular diet

When we got Alfie & Milo they came with a Puppy pack which included the diet that they had been weaned on and that was Orijen an all in one dry diet (kibble) we found it very good but everyone at that time was talking about a raw feed from a company called Natural Instinct.

This was a way of feeding I was very interested in and decided to give it a go our dogs are now 7 month's old and are thriving on it.... we fed them the Puppy Chicken up until a couple of weeks ago when I have moved them on to an Adult mixture not a great deal in it but the grade of grind is different so they now have a good crunch when having their meal's....we also replace meal's with a raw chicken carcus and vegetables and give Chicken Wings as a treat (always raw!)

There are some very good feeding tip's on the Cockapoo Club of GB's web site if you care to have a look lot's and lot's of other good advice as well, here is the link... http://www.cockapooclubgb.co.uk

I'm sure other's will post great advice as well you come to the right place

Mick


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

The two brands to stear well clear of is pedigree and bakers. they are the most common issues in dogs being over hiper or having skin/toilet issues


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Find a diet / food you are happy to feed your dog and stick with it ... some owners like raw feeding others prefer dry food diets ... plus some dogs are fussy eaters ... just be happy and enjoy feeding your dog ...

Mandy has created a useful raw feeding post here:
http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2011/11/14/flo-and-remy-raw-feeding/

and here is my review on Barking Head Puppy Days food: 
http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2011/11/09/barking-heads-puppy-days-product-review/

Happy Puppy Feeding


----------



## carla-rae (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi, thanks for all of your comments. I have checked the ingredients of reggies dry food and the highest percentage of it is chicken, followed by rice. There are no E numbers and comparing it to other dry foods on the market it seems quite healthy 
I have given him cheese, he loves this as a treat/ reward and he enjoys yoghurt & frozen carrots. I'm sure as time goes on and we experiment we will work it out. chicken for our roast today so I'll try him with a bit of that too! 
cheers guys


----------

